# pros & cons for rye grass



## destnee (Jul 30, 2008)

I keep hearing different stories about letting horses eat rye grass. Some say it is okay. Others say no. I am at a total loss. Anyway, any advice concerning whether or not it is okay for horses to eat rye grass would be helpful.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

The only grasses I have heard to avoid are some fecues (non-endophyte free) and that's only for pregnant mares. 
I know its best to have a broad mix of grasses in a pasture rather than one type only. Personally I like a mix of warm and cool season grasses for a longer grazing season


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

ours are on rye hay. it's uglier than other grass hay, but they love it! (and i remember a friend went to the UGA hay seminar several years ago...came away with the understanding that rye was good.


----------

